# Problems Obtaining Overdue Direct Deposit from Lyft.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

A couple days ago, I noticed that my earnings for over a week of driving with Lyft had not been deposited into my bank account. The platform had already missed two pay deadlines and the balance was simply sitting in my Lyft account.

I emailed Lyft Support and was told that their third-party processor that handles the direct deposits needed an updated driver license. I provided a photo of what they asked for. But, it was strange because Lyft already has my most recent driver license, which is current.

Lyft Support then sent me another email that asked for the same item. I forwarded them the previous email I already sent them, including, again, the picture of the license and the whole thread of conversations I had with Lyft on the issue. Lyft also said they don’t know how long this verification will take to complete because it is being done by their third-party processor.

Then, this morning, Lyft sent me a third email (from a third representative) asking for the same thing yet again. I actually took a different picture of the license and sent it to them. I’m still waiting to hear from them.

At this point, I’m not sure what information they believe needs to be updated. Meanwhile, my earnings are tied up in their system while their processor tries to verify my identity. All this after already driving with Lyft for about three months.

The other thing that bothers me about this situation, aside from the delayed payout, is that, apparently, the problem started several days ago, yet Lyft never informed me of it. No text message. No email. No phone call. I was the one who initiated communication about the issue. With something as essential as providing payments, if there is an issue, communications should be made immediately. If Lyft is relying on a third party, then that entity should notify Lyft immediately of any problem.

It seems all this would have been sorted out back when I signed up to drive with them. In fact, it seems it shouldn’t be a problem at all because all my documents have always been up-to-date and all the account information has always been accurate.

Has anyone else had this experience with Lyft? Or, for that matter, with any other such app?

One thing I wonder may be throwing them is that the bank account that is set to receive the funds is a corporate business bank account. But it is my own business and I alone control the account. In any case this was explained to them when I first signed up with Lyft and they had no problem then. I explained this again when I sent my driver license to them a couple days ago and they have not said anything more about that.

I think they are just disorganized and inefficient on this essential issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MasterDriver said:


> A couple days ago, I noticed that my earnings for over a week of driving with Lyft had not been deposited into my bank account. The platform had already missed two pay deadlines and the balance was simply sitting in my Lyft account.
> 
> I emailed Lyft Support and was told that their third-party processor that handles the direct deposits needed an updated driver license. I provided a photo of what they asked for. But, it was strange because Lyft already has my most recent driver license, which is current.
> 
> ...


The " Lyft " shuffle


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you had similar issues, too, tohunt?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Can you still drive for Lyft? If yes the problem is with the 4rd party. The corp account is most likely the issue.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> Can you still drive for Lyft? If yes the problem is with the 4rd party. The corp account is most likely the issue.


Yes, I am still able to drive for Lyft. However, I likely won't until this problem is resolved. And after this experience, I am reevaluating whether to drive with them in the future. What's the point of driving long hours on the road just to rack up earnings I can't even access?

Also, I emailed Stripe, which is the aforementioned third-party processor. They said that this is Lyft's process and that it would be best to contact Lyft. This was after I spoke via phone to a supervisor at Lyft, who said he had no insight into the process. After all, he said, it is being handled by Stripe.

At this point, this is truly frustrating and unacceptable.

Oh, and the Lyft supervisor I talked to mentioned that many drivers have been having similar problems. But he clammed up when I asked how many drivers.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Lyft sent me an email that they're still going through their identity verification process. I'll just have to keep checking in with them daily...while they keep holding my money.


----------



## Jeff P (Jul 25, 2018)

I've been having the same issues with Lyft. I've gotten many payouts without any problem, but last week nothing showed up in my bank account. There was no notice or warning from Lyft or Strype. I called the Lyft help desk five or six times trying to get this resolved, but their help line was effectively useless. I was told that the money owed would be deposited in a few days, but, again, nothing happened. Then I was told that the money owed would be deposited on Tuesday, just like a regular payout. That failed to happen when I called I was told that I'd need to upload pic of my license once again, and that I'd get paid on Friday or Saturday. 

I've been making aver $1,000 a week, so they owe me a fair amount. But the problem is that now I don't have money for gas so I can't earn enough to pay for the car I'm renting through Lyft. Also, I'm now late on a credit card payment so I'll have that on my credit report. I can't seem to get Lyft to take this seriously - there is no way to escalate the support call (I've asked on several calls). 

So driving for Lyft has turned into a disaster for me. I've honestly never had so much trouble getting paid since I started working, I owe money for gas, car rental, etc, but Lyft refuses to step up and do the right thing. The next step for me is to report them to the California Labor Relations Board, and I'd suggest that anyone else who is having trouble getting paid do the same.


----------



## Jeff P (Jul 25, 2018)

Update: A few hours after posting this, Lyft deposited money into my account. So thier lack of timely payment went from being potentially catastrophic to merely a difficult, but manageable situation that cost me several hundred dollars. 

I had called their help desk once again earlier that day, and was told that I'd be paid on Friday or Saturday. I've been told that I'd get paid several times before, so I didn't believe them. They also asked me to upload a pic of my license, for the third time. I refused and, to be totally honest, kind of lost my temper at that point. As far as I'm concerned it's Lyft's responsibility to meet their commitments, not Strypes. I understand things don't always go as planned, I don't fault Lyft for that. However, if they use a third party then it's not fair to pass the blame to them and refuse to do anything. At least that was ultimately the tone of the help desk staff. I'm not sure how it got straightened out, as there was no notification, but it did eventually get straight. 

So, I definitely feel likevI was abused by Lyft. But for now I need the money, so I'm going to keep driving. But I'm getting out as soon as I can.


----------

